# VapeClub - Vaporesso Tarot 200W mods



## JakesSA (4/5/16)

Our first shipment of Tarot 200W mods have just arrived and I must say photos do not do these things justice. Ultra seek and just plain .. sexy! Well .. as sexy as a box mod can get I imagine .. find 'em here 

Note however that sexy comes at a price, it has no built in charger so do remember to get one if you need to ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

That's not a price! That's blerry cheap! Way to go @JakesSA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/5/16)

You can't put a price on sexy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

This thing really looks like a Rolls Royce for vaping! Seriously want to get my hands on one of these!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

Brilliant pricing!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/5/16)

Please could you post a picture of it next to a cuboid for some size reference


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/5/16)

brotiform said:


>


Thanks a lot dude. Jeez its quite a big mod...is it atleast lighter than the cuboid?


----------



## brotiform (4/5/16)

It is slightly lighter yes. It's by no means means uncomfortable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KingSize (5/5/16)

Guys I have a question for y'all - I have an LG chocolate battery and a pink Samsung battery. Both 3000mah. do you think I could use these 2 batteries together in this mod?

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

KingSize said:


> Guys I have a question for y'all - I have an LG chocolate battery and a pink Samsung battery. Both 3000mah. do you think I could use these 2 batteries together in this mod?
> 
> Thanks


Nope! You need to keep two of the same type of battery in this mod. They also need to be used and charged at the same rate (referred to as married). This is done as you don't want one taking more load than the other, which may happen if you use them unevenly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KingSize (5/5/16)

thanks. shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/5/16)

@JakesSA Getting the black/red or black/blue anytime soon?


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/5/16)

@VapeGrrl ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/5/16)

You're mocking me aren't you @skola?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (10/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> You're mocking me aren't you @skola?


I would never!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

KingSize said:


> Guys I have a question for y'all - I have an LG chocolate battery and a pink Samsung battery. Both 3000mah. do you think I could use these 2 batteries together in this mod?
> 
> Thanks


I don't see why not, I've mixed batteries on lots of dual mods and they all worked just fine.


----------



## JakesSA (10/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> @JakesSA Getting the black/red or black/blue anytime soon?



All colours back in stock early next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/5/16)

Sprint said:


> I don't see why not, I've mixed batteries on lots of dual mods and they all worked just fine.



The internal resistance is probably quite close between a Samsung-30Q and LG-HG2 and should be ok'ish if they are at least of similar age. The LG2 will drain quicker at higher wattages though. Do not put a 25R and 30Q or 25R and HG2 together though since the internal resistance is quite different.

Marrying batteries are a bit of extreme way to go about it, but do keep the make and model and at least roughly, the age, the same.

The reason for this is that as batteries get older (or with lower current rated batteries) the internal resistance increases which results in heat dissipation instead of supplying useful current.

With a mix of old/new or lower current/higher current rated batteries the new/higher current rated battery will happily supply a large amount of current through the old/lower current battery increasing the amount of heat the old/lower current battery (with it's associated higher resistance) has to dissipate resulting in possible failure. I think with newer mods the battery voltages are monitored individually and should provide a measure of safety. With mechs ... all bets are off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

Old battery high internal resistance = goes flat. 

Buy a new one.


----------



## JakesSA (10/5/16)

Or ... = heat = flames


----------



## JakesSA (17/5/16)

Our second batch of Tarots have just arrived, this time including the much requested orange units...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

